# Need Feedback on European Delivery Process



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

CRM001 said:


> However, if you don't mind me popping some private questions, please let me know. I will really appreciate it.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Claudio


We were all "new" here at some point. Obviously, your intention is just to get some information. It's a shame that people will often flame away rather than simply ignore your thread. Some of the members that like to haze newbies have a lot of ED experience and are a very helpful resource that is available to us but you have to take the good with the bad! I'm sure you will get answers to almost anything you can think of asking here.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

CRM001 said:


> Cheik82, thanks. That was exactly my point. Luckily for me, this guy sent me one last smart ass message and put me on his "ignore list"...geez, thanks God! Now I can communicate with some educated people. So, if you had done this before, and there is any point you would like to share via thread or private msg, please do so.


MB330 is very knowledgeable about both ED and European travel. I've met him and he's a nice guy. Sorry you guys didn't hit it off. BTW, English isn't his first language, so something may have gotten lost in the translation.

That said, try and bite your tongue and don't take things personally, even if they are. If you start sniping at other people and complaining, especially when you're a newbie, you may just find that people ignore you but don't bother telling you. Then you'll lose some good advice from the experienced people.

Incidentally, this is a public forum and the way we educate others and become educated ourselves is not by PMing info with individuals but by sharing it for everyone to see.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

sd z4mr said:


> mb330 is very knowledgeable about both ed and european travel. I've met him and he's a nice guy. Sorry you guys didn't hit it off. Btw, english isn't his first language, so something may have gotten lost in the translation.
> 
> That said, try and bite your tongue and don't take things personally, even if they are. If you start sniping at other people and complaining, especially when you're a newbie, you may just find that people ignore you but don't bother telling you. Then you'll lose some good advice from the experienced people.
> 
> Incidentally, this is a public forum and the way we educate others and become educated ourselves is not by pming info with individuals but by sharing it for everyone to see.


+1


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

SD Z4MR said:


> That said, try and bite your tongue and don't take things personally, even if they are. If you start sniping at other people and complaining, especially when you're a newbie, you may just find that people ignore you but don't bother telling you. Then you'll lose some good advice from the experienced people.
> 
> Incidentally, this is a public forum and the way we educate others and become educated ourselves is not by PMing info with individuals but by sharing it for everyone to see.


Sorry, but I have to disagree. We experienced forum members should be the wise and helpful contributors to these threads. I know I have answered the same questions on tire/wheel threads dozens of times. If someone mocks or attacks a newbie, then the newbie shouldn't be lectured for fighting back. A high post count doesn't give one the right to haze. :tsk:

Also PMs shouldn't be used for insults either, but they can helpful work-arounds to avoid public ridicule. I have had to use PMs to provide support to members in the past. If you are afraid that you are missing out on some good info, don't be afraid to ask a question - we are happy to help in a safe welcoming environment.


----------



## CRM001 (Jan 19, 2013)

dunderhi said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree. We experienced forum members should be the wise and helpful contributors to these threads. I know I have answered the same questions on tire/wheel threads dozens of times. If someone mocks or attacks a newbie, then the newbie shouldn't be lectured for fighting back. A high post count doesn't give one the right to haze. :tsk:
> 
> Also PMs shouldn't be used for insults either, but they can helpful work-arounds to avoid public ridicule. I have had to use PMs to provide support to members in the past. If you are afraid that you are missing out on some good info, don't be afraid to ask a question - we are happy to help in a safe welcoming environment.


Hi again, and sorry but I could not find the answer for this on the Wiki, and if I did it seems I am just confused on the following:

In bmwconfig.com I saved a configuration which by default displays (on the right) U.S.Port of Entry cost, MSRP and Invoice, but the drop down has the option for "European Delivery Munich pick up" (which is cheaper). Which is the cost I should be looking for since I am "picking up the car" in Europe but they will deliver it here to the dealer in the U.S. http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/iono.gif

Thanks again.
Claudio


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

CRM001 said:


> Hi again, and sorry but I could not find the answer for this on the Wiki, and if I did it seems I am just confused on the following:
> 
> In bmwconfig.com I saved a configuration which by default displays (on the right) U.S.Port of Entry cost, MSRP and Invoice, but the drop down has the option for "European Delivery Munich pick up" (which is cheaper). Which is the cost I should be looking for since I am "picking up the car" in Europe but they will deliver it here to the dealer in the U.S. http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/iono.gif
> 
> ...


You'll use the European Delivery price (usually, depending on the model of course, you should be able to add $500-1000 on top of the "European Invoice" and that's the price of the car...)

Others more experienced with this can chime in as well  V/r, Tim


----------



## Sophisto (Jan 2, 2011)

Might I suggest to be kind and helpfull to one another?
And can I suggest to change the ED Wicki name in a more attention grabbing one?
Something like:
How my girlfriend got pregnant while doing ED.

Obviously, this topic will not be in the thread.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

CRM001 said:


> Hi again, and sorry but I could not find the answer for this on the Wiki, and if I did it seems I am just confused on the following:
> 
> In bmwconfig.com I saved a configuration which by default displays (on the right) U.S.Port of Entry cost, MSRP and Invoice, but the drop down has the option for "European Delivery Munich pick up" (which is cheaper). Which is the cost I should be looking for since I am "picking up the car" in Europe but they will deliver it here to the dealer in the U.S. http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/iono.gif
> 
> ...


What is up on the next episode of "The View"? Claudio, welcome to Bimmerfest first of all, where the guys speak are often rough but the wealth of information make it worth it. You look at the European Delivery. A typical deal would be to take the Euro delivery invoice and add $1,000 with all options at cost, but it depends on the market, the area, the car you are getting (you have not said yet what are you getting). This is suggested on the worksheet at the bottom, it is all there, and it is indeed all in the search function. We are glad to help you, but for your own benefit, all the questions you ask are very easy to answer either on the wiki, with the search function, or even in the bmwconfig.com spreadsheet.

Now I am sorry for even thinking like this, but what is the definition of troll again?


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*ED Process*



pharding said:


> Kindly use search feature of this web site and you will find your answers there. It sheer laziness not to invest a few minutes of your time to do your own research before asking questions that have been discussed and answered literally thousands of times.


Pharding:

You're a bit harsh...perhaps the poster didn't know what to do, as in how to use the "Search" feature or Wiki.

Lack of awareness is not necessarily laziness, at least in my opinion, and that's all there is to it. You may disagree, which is fine.

But let's try to help. If you don't wish to, that's fine, but you don't have to caution about flaming and then proceed to do just that.

Richard


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*ED Process*



pharding said:


> Kindly use search feature of this web site and you will find your answers there. It sheer laziness not to invest a few minutes of your time to do your own research before asking questions that have been discussed and answered literally thousands of times.


Pharding:

You're a bit harsh...perhaps the poster didn't know what to do, as in how to use the "Search" feature or Wiki.

Lack of awareness is not necessarily laziness, at least in my opinion, and that's all there is to it. You may disagree, which is fine.

But let's try to help. If you don't wish to, that's fine, but you don't have to flame.

Richard


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

We live in the era of Google. Who does anything online without doing a search for it. Think of how many times a week that one typically uses Google each week. Think of how often one searches any web site when looking for something. The Search Button is prominently displayed at the top of every page on this web site. Of course it takes time and effort for someone to do a search. Some look at it as "why should I spend my time time doing my own homework when others will literally do all the work for me?"


----------



## mycabrandz (Sep 21, 2011)

When I was a newbie*, I opted to do my research first then ask later. While this is obviously the best suggestion for any newcomer, it is a little misdirected to just say "do a search." 

The Google search at the top actually searches all of bimmerfest, which includes threads and also blog posts. The results are shown much like how you would see results on Google.com, sorted by relevance based on keyword(s) match and not displayed in the forum or threaded format that we are all used to. Threads are also shown multiple times if it has multiple pages. This makes it harder to find answers in a focused approach. For those truly enthusiastic about ED, this should not stop them, I'm just saying it may not be the best way to go about it for some newbies.

I think a better approach to search, which I found more helpful during my ED planning phase, is to go to the main European Delivery forum page, click on "Search this forum" dropdown on the forum header, and then enter your keywords or opt for a more advanced search. The results you get are threads (not google search links within bimmerfest) containing all the keywords you entered and in chronological order. Plus, you get to preview the post when you mouse over the thread. For those not accustomed to forum sites, they may not find this neat feature and may get daunted by the more generic "search" function up top. 

*Does completion of an ED automatically classify you as a "non-newbie"? I wish there was a count for number of threads read/clicked into. By that category I would be a seasoned veteran of these forums.


----------



## CRM001 (Jan 19, 2013)

pharding said:


> We live in the era of Google. Who does anything online without doing a search for it. Think of how many times a week that one typically uses Google each week. Think of how often one searches any web site when looking for something. The Search Button is prominently displayed at the top of every page on this web site. Of course it takes time and effort for someone to do a search. Some look at it as "why should I spend my time time doing my own homework when others will literally do all the work for me?"


http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/plthumbsdown.gif

It takes the same time to answer nicely than whining and bitching about newbies and how they should find the info. If you think they are making you WORK by answering questions, then don't answer so that you DON'T HAVE TO WORK. Obviously, the concept of Work is far different for me and most of the helpful people in this forum.

As much as I try to be polite, I see comments like Phartings and geez...It is hard not to react, but....oh well!! I can use my ignore list I guess.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

CRM001 said:


> http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/plthumbsdown.gif
> 
> It takes the same time to answer nicely than whining and bitching about newbies and how they should find the info. If you think they are making you WORK by answering questions, then don't answer so that you DON'T HAVE TO WORK. Obviously, the concept of Work is far different for me and most of the helpful people in this forum.
> 
> As much as I try to be polite, I see comments like *Phartings *and geez...It is hard not to react, but....oh well!! I can use my ignore list I guess.


Really? Very adult and that certainly contributes so much.

I still think that you'll get better results without getting into a pissing match with people who have apparently offended you and whining and insulting other posters. The best "ignore list" is to just ignore the people who's advice you don't like and only respond to those people who advice that you do like. Do you want your ED experience to be a positive one or a negative one? The way that you've responded so far makes me inclined not to help you at all.


----------



## btboy97 (Jan 9, 2012)

Can we get back to the funny part "My wife get pregnant during ED -what should I do next? etc." 
I think he should tell the girlfriend...
This is a fun thread.


----------

